# Swimming in Cairo



## sunshine55 (Aug 15, 2009)

Hi there I'm new to Cairo and am looking to try and find a nice swimming pool for a cool dip after work! I went to the Maadi club today but the door staff said you had to be a member? Any advice gratefully recieved! Many thanks


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

sunshine55 said:


> Hi there I'm new to Cairo and am looking to try and find a nice swimming pool for a cool dip after work! I went to the Maadi club today but the door staff said you had to be a member? Any advice gratefully recieved! Many thanks


Hi Sunshine55,

You will find most decent pools in Cairo will be inside a club, many of them are membership only but in some you can pay for a ticket to get in e.g. Rehab club. If you are thinking about going swimming every day after work it will be cheaper for you to obtain membership at your local club, but bear in mind Ramadan starts mid August this year and many pools,etc will change their opening times, so check with them before you pay!!!


----------

